# Question about APS cabinet I have purchased



## Monkfish (29 Aug 2019)

I’ve just built the cabinet I got from APS for my new cube and it has an odd cut out in it on the top. 

Does this look like it will be ok with the tank on it? I presume it’s there for a marine tank that has pipe work that goes out the bottom of the tank. 

Am I over worrying? 

Thanks.


----------



## Andrew Butler (30 Aug 2019)

Flat pack aquarium cabinet? - Id be more concerned over that, just my opinion.

Only worded so hopefully it's clear and makes sense to all, not to insult your knowledge.
It looks like all the ends are capped but I don't trust that alone so a simple fix could be to take it apart if that's easy enough to do (if not loosen the joints), give them a clean and add some quality silicone to the joints, tighten the fittings ensuring it's square, wipe off the excess silicone, let it partly dry then add a small bead to the inside if the cabinet joints if it needs it. Bondit HA6 silicone could be a good choice.
You could think about adding some screws if it's hidden out of the way, maybe use some cover caps if not.
I might also consider covering the 'cams' (flat pack furniture fixing) as that could and probably is be a direct path to the material it's made from. If you lay the cabinet on something flat but solid with a towel or similar on you should be able to tap these cams back into the recess so they do not stick out further than the face - remember to turn the cabinet so you're hitting the solid surface side! 
There are pre-cut covers available and simply silicone them over too, some are designed to stay on once struck with a hammer but I'd add some silicone to be safe moisture wise.

As I said all just my personal opinion.


----------



## Monkfish (30 Aug 2019)

Great thank you for all that. Unfortunately I don't have the skills to make a custom stand so had to go down the flat pack route haha.

Thanks for you for all the advice on sealing it.

My main concern is the big cut out on the top where there won't be any thing under the tank except the AquaMat.  Will this be a problem?


----------



## Andrew Butler (30 Aug 2019)

Monkfish said:


> My main concern is the big cut out on the top where there won't be any thing under the tank except the AquaMat. Will this be a problem?


I'd suggest posting some dimensions of the cabinet and cut outs - just scribble on the pictures in paint if that's easiest for you.
Having a quick look over APS I'm assuming it's the one they say is suited for their own aquarium which from what I can find is self contained, maybe they used to have a version that wasn't and instead drilled with a sump below? - I'm just guessing.

Back on track, the truthful answer here is I don't know but if you're in doubt that much then a simple way to put your mind at rest is get a piece of ply cut, paint it black and add it the top before the aquarium.


----------



## alto (30 Aug 2019)

If this is anything like IKEA flat pack furnishings, you want to retain access to tighten the screw joins over time, IKEA recommends after a couple weeks use, then at intervals over the years of use 

I’ve an old IKEA nightstand (pine) that’s served as an aquarium stand for many years, holding a 12gal Eclipse (that should age it  this AIO tank has been discontinued for 10 years or more ) and more recently an ADA 45P and currently a Flex 34, the drawer and door still open/close perfectly so there’s been no shifting/warping of the frame despite its far from intended use 

I’d guess your stand is pressboard (or similar) with laminate (veneer) - and water resistant but susceptible to standing water (or slow leak damage) 
With care it should serve many years 

Re the cutout area, a framed aquarium would manage just fine - and going by the US WaterHome AIO rimless aquariums, so should most rimless (someone undoubtedly has done the physics) 
BUT
many rimless aquariums will state in the fine print, that a solid surface is required (check with your glass box manufacturer) for warranty etc

I’d be inclined to add a piece of solid wood to the top ... but could also be convinced otherwise


----------



## Andrew Butler (31 Aug 2019)

alto said:


> I’d be inclined to add a piece of solid wood to the top ... but could also be convinced otherwise


I think I'm 100% with you on this thinking.


alto said:


> I’ve an old IKEA nightstand (pine) that’s served as an aquarium stand for many years


is this real pine or 'pressboard' - my concern would be water having straight passage through the fixing to the pressboard which although is probably moisture resistant isn't waterproof.


----------



## Monkfish (31 Aug 2019)

Thanks both for the replies. I did contact APS and they have assured me that the tank will be fine on the stand with that cut out, but like you say I think I will put a piece of wood on top. Do either of you have any recommendations?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 Sep 2019)

I wouldn't think it's an issue. 

Flat pack cabinets are pretty common, EA aquascaper range certainly used to arrive flat...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (3 Sep 2019)

Andrew Butler said:


> I think I'm 100% with you on this thinking.
> 
> is this real pine or 'pressboard' - my concern would be water having straight passage through the fixing to the pressboard which although is probably moisture resistant isn't waterproof.



Pine is pine
I’d not call it pine of it were veneer 
You do need to check carefully when looking at IKEA products, different surface finish of same product may change build materials from 

Solid pine, Adhesive, Stain, Clear acrylic lacquer

to

Particleboard, Acrylic paint, Paper foil, Plastic edging


----------

